# 2000 silverado 2500 6.0 hard start



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

My 2000 6.0 has started cranking lots before spitting and sputtering to life during cold start, seems to fire much better if you cycle the key on and off a couple times before cranking. Checked fuel pressure after cycling the key on and off but before firing - 53PSI, while running -45psi, remove vacuum line from pressure regulator and the pressure jumps to about 55psi. no signs of fuel in FPR vacuum line.... fuel pump was done probably 4-5 yrs ago, unsure of when fuel filter was done last, may not have even been done since I have owned the truck I don't really remember, I might have done it when the pump failed .... had about 90K miles on it when I bought it in 07, now has about 175K Miles..... seems to hold fuel pressure after shutting it down, so I don't think it's the check valve in the pump module....

any ideas? I think I am going to throw a new air and fuel filter in it on Monday and see if that helps....

Thanks for any input
Matthew


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the filter first. It's gotta be fuel related


----------



## sameoldthang (Jul 31, 2010)

*rough start*

start with the basics and you have. When was the last time you cleaned the tbody, plugs and wires? Does the truck run ok when up and running warm? Intake manifold gaskets are a common problem. run some propane or brake cleaner along the intake manifold runners warm and see if you get the idle to speed up. Again, don't empty a whole can of brake clean along the runner.


----------



## Biscayne (Jan 5, 2014)

*starting*

Needs a fuel pump. Had the same problem with my 2000 GMC 2500


----------



## CrimsonSnow (Sep 5, 2013)

Had the same issue with 2 of my 3 chevys.
Replaced the intake manifold gaskets. While I was in there replaced the 2 knock sensors, cleaned Throttle body.
Runs great now.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Run well warm?

Starts up normal warm?

Problem engine cold points to a bad coolant temperature sensor.


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Seemings how this was a cpl months ago and he never posted back I'm guessing the fuel filter with +80k miles prob fixed it, anyway I'm an ase certified mechanic with 15 years experience and I can honestly count on 1 hand the number of bad temp sensors I've had to replace


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the same. Guess I have some ideas to check now.


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Like said earlier start with basics, fuel filter should be changed every 15k milesand fuel pressure needs to be 55psi, fuel pumps are very common or if its an 8.1l like my truck is the crank sensors are pretty failure prone


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Realized my batteries were in sad state. Two new matching high CCA units and things are much better. Had fuel filter changed and pressure checked for good measure. Those are in line.


----------

